# connexion wifi impossible



## steve_wosniak_ (20 Juin 2010)

j'ai un probleme, je ne peux connecter ni mon ipad (ni mon iphone d'aileurs) sur wifi

ma config, deux imac branchée sur une freebox (ancienne generation donc pas wi fi), le tout en ethernet , freebox en mode routeur, tout marche nickel

seulement, quand j'active airport dans le mac, je cree un reseau, l'ipad le detecte, mais me dit (tout comme l'iphone), que ne suis pas connecté à internet

dans les préférences réseau il me met

ethernet connecté
airport adresse autoassignée

dans état : airport possede l'adresse IP autoassognée 169.254..... et ne sera pas en mesure d'acceder à internet

quel épisode ai je raté ??


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Juin 2010)

il faut que tu ailles dans préférences système, partage, puis partage connexion internet, depuis éthernet via airport. ça devrai fonctionner, car ton iMac crée alors un réseau wifi comme s'il devenait routeur .


----------



## steve_wosniak_ (20 Juin 2010)

partage internet est activé

partager votre connexion depuis ETHERNET

aux ordinateurs via AIRPORT

mais tout est grisé et innacceesible


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Juin 2010)

avant de cocher la case à gauche de "partage de la connexion internet" selectionne la seulement sans la cocher, tu aura alors accès à la fenêtre de droite pour cocher la case via airport. ensuite coche la case à gauche de partage de la connexion pour démarrer le partage... je sais pas si je suis bien clair....


----------



## steve_wosniak_ (20 Juin 2010)

maintenant ça marche, merci l'ami


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Juin 2010)

enjoy !!!!


----------

